# Trying to install Sonora Stacker/Destacker, need help please!



## cbsteven (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a triple LNB oval directv dish and one directivo with dual tuner inputs. I have two coax cables running from two of the LNBs into the two tuners. The third LNB is not used. I can only easily run one cable into my apartment from the roof, there isn't room for two cables. I just have it coming in through a window now, so I want to combine onto one cable.

I bought a Sonora uS575-T stacker:
http://www.sonorastore.com/850.html
and a D575D de-stacker for directivo units:
http://www.sonorastore.com/890.html

So I set it up to try the products out. I have the two coax cables coming into my apartment, each plugged into the uS575-T stacker. The output of the stacker is going to the DC+RF plug on the power inserter (just an in-line amplifier as far as I can tell). The RF plug of power inserter is going to the input on the D575D. The two receiver outputs on the D575D are going to the two tuner inputs on my DirecTivo box.

This doesn't seem to work properly. Some channels aren't coming in, when I try to tune to them it tells me its searching for the signal. Both tuners on the box can operate on independent channels, but a certain portion (probably 20-40% of them) can't be accessed.

Do I need additional hardware? Is my dish not compatible? Only thing I can think of is this note on the stacker description:
" Stack both odd and even transponders for satellite 101 or stack both 110 and 119 onto one cable."
Maybe im just not accessing the right satellites?
Any tips would be appreciated. If I can't get these combined onto one cable, I'll need to switch to dish network, which has the stacking technology built into its dish/receivers. Then i'll miss my tivo!


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

Essentially you can't stack both 101 and 110/119 - only one or the other. You can use the stacker with a round 18" dish with 2 coax lines. But you can't use that stacker with the oval 3-LNB dish.

In order for the 3-LNB dish to work with a multiswitch or stacker, you must have all 4 lines connected from the dish.

I am told there is stacking equipment that is supposed to work with the 3-LNB dish, but I am not familiar with it, so can't point you in the right direction. Hopefully someone else can.

Carl


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You need a more expensive stacker/destacker setup for the 3-LNB multisatellite dish ....

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SS212


----------

